# Ga16de head on a GA16i engine



## RedSentra (Oct 28, 2007)

im assuming GA stands for engine block type the 16 for motor size and the ( i ) ( DE) cylender head type. i could be wrong, but according to that theory consdering but bottoms ends being the same would the head be able to be mounted and use the the GA16i intake manifold and throttle body to take advantage of the twin cam desighn with out having to deal with the whole fuel injection mess. any idea why it would / wouldent work ?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

In theory it would work. Nissan has basically done this in the GA16DNE (TBFI twin cam) and GA16DS (carb twin cam). These engines are available elsewhere in the world, primarily Europe and Africa, where petrol is a good deal more expensive and fuel economy on just about any type of vehicle is a must. The real problem comes with the timing system, and overall clearance for engine mounts and such. You would pretty much have to test and tune to get everything correct, and that can take a while and leave you with some serious engine damage if you royally screw it up. Your best bet is to fork over the money and get a full GA16DE and swap it in. The swap is fairly straightforward except for the wiring, and you have to modify only one engine mount for it work properly.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

you know i was thinking the same thing that you were a week ago. i was looking at a ga16i engine i have and a 97 ga16de high port head that i have and i noticed the ga16de and the ga16i have the same head gasket.i dont think timing would be an issue if you use the de ecu, harness, distributor,and intake manifold. it is a bolt on affair other than the passenger side mount.you can always put the block on tdc and play with the cams till they are in the "dead zone" which is when the valves are all closed then set the distributor all the way forward, the when the car is started gradually turn the distributor to the proper spot you want it set at.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The think this biggest issue is in regards to the whole timing arrangement. If you were to use a GA16i block, you would need to go ahead and get a new timing chain, timing chain guides, and tensioners. While I believe they use pretty much the same system between the 16i and the 16DE, the latter has a much larger sprocket on the head to be turned as well as two cams opposed to the one. You would be putting undue stress on the whole chain system, and as anyone whose ever thrown a timing chain knows, that results in some catastrophic results. I imagine if you used the GA16DE timing setup, you would eliminate this, though.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

i certainly do agree with you but im going to try it so i can tell everyone about the expierence. i have two engines a de apart and a ga16i still together. the de has a bad block from an experiment with a mazda turbo and ga16i tha has nothing wrong with it i just wanted to do the engine swap. ill se what can be swapped over and what cant..


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Its been done before if I remember correctly. This was one of 2 options for 4wd guys to add power. (the other being using a GA16DE with the GA16i transmission).


I don't remember the specifics but you'll need:

- the heads (obviously)
- timing chain and timing setup from a GA16DE
- New heat gasket
- GA16DE exhaust manifold*
- GA16DE intake manifold
- GA16DE throttle body and everything else connected to the intake manifold
- A GA16DE wiring harness
- GA16DE ECU
- another exhaust O2 sensor (the B13's had 2 if I recall)
- GA16DE knock sensor. I can't find any reference to the a GA16i knock sensor (except California models) in the FSM or supporting documentation. You'll need to rig one of these, or deal with it otherwise. If it sends a signal only when knocking you could get away without one. 

* The exhaust manifold has been a subject of discussion since I joined the boards 5 years ago. It has long been theorized that the GA16i and GA16DE heads can swap exhaust manifolds. If I remember correctly the bolt pattern is the same, but no one has ever tested if the spacing between the ports is the same. Maybe you can be the first? 

Do a search on this board, and maybe the allnissans board too. The GA16DE heads have been discussed before and Im sure you'll find a wealth of information.

-Nick


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The exhaust manifolds are the same, the only difference is the factory exhaust manifold gasket. The GA16i from Nissan is a single gasket, with material between the two sets of ports. The GA16DE has two gaskets, not connected by the material. Also, the GA16i has two screwed holes in it for the EGR system, while the GA16DE only has one.

For the 02 sensors, I know the B14 has two. The first is on the manifold, the second right before the catalytic converter itself. You only need the first one! I have a '95 GA16DE in my B12 with only the manifold 02 sensor and it runs like a champ.


----------

